# Hussar RDTA



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


>



These (RDTA)seem to be all the rage lately and I recently bought a very nicely built,Cthatulu Gaia that I got directly from the company on presale for half price.The jury's still out for me on these while the flavor can be tops, I find heat to be quite the problem.The right build is key in finding the delicate balance twix a warm comfy vape and good flavor,and I find one has to work at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

I am not an RDTA fan at all but this looks like something i would definitely try.


----------



## Petrus

In stock at The Vapours Boutique. I recon it is going to be a flavour beast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just built it with a 3mm Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed. Putting the coil on is a little tricky but doable because the deck is revolutionary and it takes a little getting used to... but done and wicked wit Royal Cotton. Filling the reservoir is simple and works well. Initial feelings are major chicken dinner and the flavour is outstanding... more later once I have vaped on it for a while!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

That is actually a good looking atty. No heavy branding - LIKE!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chukin'Vape said:


> That is actually a good looking atty. No heavy branding - LIKE!



And the flavour is pretty damn good... it will remain in the current arsenal!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Brilliant

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------

